# Shipping Companies Quoting....



## BigKiwiDave (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We've got the shipping companies quoting, and are all set to make decisions on who will ship all of our furniture in August (one full container & a part / shared container, apparently). Already knowing the timing of this UK to NZ shipment brings a slight dilemma. 

I'm after a few pointers really, knowing that once everything is sent off to NZ on a boat, we'll be left living out of suitcases for a couple of months. We need to arrive in NZ just before the shipment does, 

How did you cope if you've had exposure to this? 

Living with family until we're ready to move is not logistically possible, so I'm guessing we have the option of either;

A) getting a very short term fully furnished let (6 weeks)
B) sharing ourselves around friends, or
C) buying cheap stuff we can ditch or practically give away, & borrowing things from friends (inflatable beds etc) prior to flying out ourselves.

We've got a 5 month old to consider as well, so will probably air-freight a bare minimum of things at the last minute.

Our NZ accommodation won't be ready until around the time our shipment arrives, so renting short-term in Christchurch is also not an option (and possibly impossible with the current pressing accommodation issues).

Any pointers welcome!


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

> We've got a 5 month old to consider as well, so will probably air-freight a bare minimum of things at the last minute.
> 
> Our NZ accommodation won't be ready until around the time our shipment arrives, so renting short-term in Christchurch is also not an option (and possibly impossible with the current pressing accommodation issues).
> 
> Any pointers welcome!


Probably not for you, but I will raise it. Holiday parks are quiet in winter, and you can get self contained units with showers and kitchens. You should be able to do a deal. If interested try 

Find a Park | Top 10 Holiday Parks New Zealand

or 

Holiday Parks in New Zealand, Camping New Zealand, Campsite New Zealand : Kiwi Holiday Parks

Top ten are more consistent.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

BigKiwiDave said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've got the shipping companies quoting, and are all set to make decisions on who will ship all of our furniture in August (one full container & a part / shared container, apparently). Already knowing the timing of this UK to NZ shipment brings a slight dilemma.
> 
> ...


We're heading for NZ at the beginning of August and have decided to stay in Backpackers www.bbh.co.nz (this is what we did when we went only holiday). Some do have family rooms (all beds in 1 room) and share all the facilities. This way you are not commited to a period of time and it gives you a breathing space to look for somewhere else to live. Also, you will get to meet lots of different people and hopefully ease you in. Also, with BP's you don't have the overheads of electric/gas etc. Don't give yourself extra pressure where it's not needed, you'll have enough on your plate with everything else.

Also, we have decided to put our things in storage over there (cost $70.00 per week) and we probably remain in BP's until we make a decision on whether to rent or buy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigKiwiDave (Jan 16, 2011)

Very useful, thanks to you both. Our dilemma is really for the UK side of our departure, not the arriving in NZ side.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

BigKiwiDave said:


> Very useful, thanks to you both. Our dilemma is really for the UK side of our departure, not the arriving in NZ side.



Our shipment is leaving when we do and we will stay in a B&B up the road from us and have a few days where we can spruce the house up. When we get to NZ, BP I feel is the best option while looking for a place to buy or rent while shipment is travelling. I think it's easier this way and spreads the stress. This is the busiest time of year here and probably all over in the UK, so price is hiked up for the tourist, as for short term rent here in the UK, sorry I can't answer that one as it's not the route we are going.


----------

